# Brewerton, AL 2 years F B/T Tri-"Pawd" NEEDS HELP



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Georgia is a 2 year old German Shepherd with an amazing story. Dumped in the drop box at the Humane Society with a bleeding, rotting leg, she has gone through 3 surgeries and intensive medical care to recover. A good samaritan footed the bill for all of these surgeries and she is one lucky dog!Sadly, she is STILL SITTING IN A SHELTER trying to recover from the intense surgeries.Georgia is the most loving and fun dog to have a round. She absolutely ADORES people. She is on the dominant side with other dogs though. She would do well with submissive buddies, but she thinks she is a diva and she wants it to stay that way. She also needs to be kept away from cats. It's not that she doesn't like them. It's that she likes them waaaaay too much...  She has been in the shelter for over 3 months. She really needs a rescue to step up as she is having a hard time adjusting to the loss of her back leg. She just does not have the muscles or the stamina, yet. Furthermore - she tested heartworm positive and will need to go thru treatment as soon as she is well enough. The shelter facility cannot keep Georgia forever and they just don't have the space to continue to hold her. Can anyone step up? She really needs a rescue or good adoption. This shelter is VERY rescue friendly and easy to coordinate with. There is no pull fee and they will even help with transport. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE someone step up for Georgia! Contact the Humane Society in Brewton, AL, phone number 251-867-6860 if you can help!

Here are some before and after photos of Georgia:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh poor baby girl! I swear some people! Praying someone steps up for her real soon.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Just when you think you've seen it all........thanks to the Good Samaritan, wherever you are, for paying for her treatment. There must be a place for this girl after what she's gone through :help::help::help: for the injured 'bama "Diva"... 
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

There are just not enough words really......I hope she can find happiness with someone who will show her what real love is !!!!!


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey There!

Mods - you can move this - we are taking her into SGSR 

She is safe!

A


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

alisagirl127 said:


> Hey There!
> 
> Mods - you can move this - we are taking her into SGSR
> 
> ...


YAY, YAY, & YAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happyboogie: Thanks SO MUCH ! Just seeing this, POOR girl & someone to dump her like that ! Breaks my heart.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Brewton, AL | Georgia

Hi, my name is Georgia. I am a wonderful German Shepherd with an AMAZING story. I was brought to the shelter with a terrible injury, my foot got wrapped around the "cable" that I was on and it got infected so bad that my owner had to surrender me to the Humane Society. The loving staff at the shelter rushed me to the vet,. only to find out that i was too late, my back leg had to be amputated. I am doing great now but I am in desperate need of a loving home, where I can be inside. I love life and I get around just fine. I love people and I am a very devoted dog. The My adoption fee is $100-- and includes all shots, spay/neuter and microchip. To apply to adopt me, please call 251-867-6860 or email my shelter friends at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yippee, thanks SGSR!!!


----------

